# Alles eine Firma? Mindfactory,  DriveCity, Compuland GmbH & Co. KG



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2015)

Mir fällt in letzter Zeit auf, dasss immer drei gleiche Angebote unter Geizhals zu sehen sind, 
die jeweils einen Cent Preisdifferenz haben und ansonsten genau denselben Text. Dazu haben 
alle drei Firmen quasi dieselbe Adresse und Telefonnummer.

Grenzt das schon an unlauteren Wettbewerb? Ist das die Vorbereitung, Mindfactory dicht 
zu machen, und mit neuem Namen alte Reklamationskosten zu umgehen?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Mai 2015)

Dann schau mal hier und lasse dich erhellen ... Wikipedia Mindfactory


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2015)

Die Frage bleibt, warum man mehr oder weniger exakt gleiche Produkte mit im Prinzip gleichen Intersetseiten unter verschiedenen Namen anbietet?

Was ist daran erhellend, wenn genau diese Vermutung von mir unter Wiki bestätigt wird? Seriös finde ich das nicht. Rein gefühlt würde ich sagen,
dass von vornherein einige Gesellschaften zum Schuldenmachen und Pleite gehen da sein könnten. Welchen Sinn kann es sonst haben, dreimal bis
fünfmal mehr oder weniger genau dasgleiche zu machen?


----------



## therealbastard (2. Mai 2015)

Umverteilungen, Steuerrecht...das ist ein "Rattenschwanz"...
...und irgendwie habe ich in den vergangenen sieben Jahren keine Probleme mit denen gehabt. Bestellt wurde bei mehreren Produkten immer nur bei einem "Label" auch wenn der Preis mal ein paar Cent oder Euro höher war.
Unlauterer Wettbewerb ? Fragwürdig sind solche Giganten immer, ganz egal in welchen Geschäftszweig...allerdings...wenn Du wüsstest.
Deutschlands gesamte Zeitungen sind auf nur fünf große "Familienbetriebe" verteilt...Springer kennst Du sicherlich...etc.
Saturn und MediaMarkt ist ein Unternehmen: Wo sind die gleichgroßen Mitbewerber ? Fehlanzeige.

Solange ich als Kunde profitiere ist alles in Ordnung. Wenn ich allerdings ehrlich bin: ...beißen wir uns alle in den eigenen Arsch...wer nur billig kauft braucht sich morgen nicht über eigene Lohnkürzungen beschweren.

Denn am Ende gewinnt immer der Porsche.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2015)

therealbastard schrieb:


> Fragwürdig sind solche Giganten immer, ganz egal in welchen Geschäftszweig...allerdings...wenn Du wüsstest.


200 Mitarbeiter sind kein Gigant. Ich wollte auch keine Unterstellungen los werden. Mehrere Firmen können Sinn haben, wenn man z.B. Rückläufer über eine zweite Firma abwickelt und ein Billiglabel hat. Das es in anderen Bereichen, gerade den Medien, im Gegensatz dazu unerträgliche Marktmacht mit wirklichen Giganten gibt und unsere Pressefreiheit immer weniger dem Auftrag der Verfassung dient, sondern der Bereicherung weniger, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Der Wettbewerb im Elektronikbereich ist dagegen lebendig und mörderisch zugleich.

Ich frage mich z.B. , was mit vorab überwiesenem Geld passiert, wenn eine Firma just nach meiner Überweisung in den Konkurs geht? Darum liebe ich reale Geschäfte. Geld gegen Waren ist ein fairer Handel. Geld gegen die Option, demnächst etwas zu bekommen, klappt zwar in den meisten Fällen, und Mindfactory halte ich von allem, was ich bisher bestellte, weil ich es im Laden um die Ecke nicht bekam, für in jeder Hinsicht empfehlenswert, aber merkwürdig finde ich ein undurchsichtiges Firmenkonglomerat mit gleichem Produktportfolipo trotzdem.


----------



## cerbero (2. Mai 2015)

und was ist daran jetzt neu ?
Im übrigen gibts das auch bei anderen Onlinehändlern (Scroll hier mal nach unten. 
Anderes Beispiel war getgoods.de, das waren mal 6 onlineshops bevors in die Insolvenz und zu Conrad ging.

Und der Sinn dahinter: hast du schon mal auf die 2. Seite im Preisvergleich geklickt ?


----------



## schubertchen (2. Mai 2015)

Ist doch mittlerweile völlig normal leider. Auf die zweite Seite bei Google und Co klickt doch kaum jemand und das ist auch bei den ganzen Preisvergleichsseiten der Fall!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2015)

cerbero schrieb:


> Und der Sinn dahinter: hast du schon mal auf die 2. Seite im Preisvergleich geklickt ?


Ich schaue immer, was die fünf ortsansässigen Händler im Laden haben, fahre hin, fasse es an, schaue es mir an und klaufe es. Nur wenn es um Dinge geht, die keiner im Laden hat, bestelle ich online. Und wenn ich online bestelle, habe ich für Elektronik eine ganz begrenzte Auswahl von Läden, da kommst es mir auf 10,-€ überhaupt nicht an. Ich bin darum nicht repräsentativ. Mir ist Service wichtiger als der Preis und Service beginnt damit, Neuware zu bekommen und keine wieder eingepackten Retourprodukte.



schubertchen schrieb:


> Ist doch mittlerweile völlig normal leider. Auf die zweite Seite bei Google und Co klickt doch kaum jemand und das ist auch bei den ganzen Preisvergleichsseiten der Fall!


Dieser ganz perverse Preiskampf um die letzten Euro zerstört alles. Er treibt Firmen in die Insolvenz, Mitarbeiten in die Aufstockung und die Kunden bekommen immer weniger Sicherheit. Ein paar mal ist es vermeintlich billig, dass nächste mal folgt der Totalausfall. Und was Du am Beispiel getgoods. zeigtest, kam mir auch in den Sinn. Mir war es neu, ich stecke nicht so im Markt drin, aber es war die letzten Tage extrem auffällig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2015)

Ist aber völlig normal, schaue mal nach HWV und Atelco. HWV ist ein Ableger von Atelco


----------



## alm0st (5. Mai 2015)

Und im Lebensmitteleinzehandel ist es noch viel perversers - schau doch mal wo die Metro überall ihre Finger drin hat (u.a. auch die Media Saturn GmbH). Oder welche Marken alle zu Nestle, P&G oder Kraft gehören. 

Letzten Endes täuscht man dem Verbraucher damit vor, er hätte ein Auswahl wo er kauft. Ich behaupte einfach mal 99% der Bestellungen gehen über die Theke, ohne dass sich auch nur einer wirklich darum Gedanken macht, wo er jetzt genau kauft. Am Ende ist der Preis das Nr. 1 Entscheidungskriterium bei Elektroartikeln. Der Preiskampf hier ist aber nichts neues. Neu ist nur dass die stationären Händler schlicht gegen die Onlineshops keine Chance haben (ich spreche mal von den 2 Großen hier in Deutschland). Zum einen ist es mal die Konstensturktur und zum anderen der wesentlich transparentere Markt als früher. Noch vor 10 Jahren wars deutlich schwieriger Sonderangebote wie in den großen Flyern von Media Markt oder Saturn zu vergleichen. Heute machst du genau 1x Suchanfrage bei geizhals und du weißt sofort wie gut das Angebot wirklich ist. Oder du scannst vor Ort den Barcode ein und siehst sofort den günstigsten Preis online. Mit Service können die großen Ketten kaum werben. Beratung leider extrem unterschiedlich von Laden zu Laden und solche Dinge wie 0% Finanzierung, Aufbau- und Mitnahmeservice bieten die großen Shops mittlerweile genau so an. Händler wie Amazon sind darüber hinaus mit ihrer durchaus lockeren Kulanz auch kaum zu übertrumpfen.
Außerdem draf man nicht vergessen dass der Käufer von Elektronik in der Regel gut informiert ist und eine gewisse Technikaffinität mit sich bringt. So ein Kunde weiß was er möchte und was er dafür bezahlt. Deshalb ist auch der Preiskampf so hoch. Das Produkt ist überall das gleiche, egal wo er kauft. Großen Service braucht er nicht, will er nicht. Da bleibt am Ende schlicht das Entscheidungskriterium: wo ist der Artikel am günstigsten? Vielleicht noch wo ist die Lieferzeit am kürzesten.


----------



## A3me (19. Mai 2015)

Gründe
Übernahme der Geschäfte und um den Kundenstamm zu behalten erhält man die Marke.

Unterschiedliche Layouts sprechen unterschiedliche Kunden an.

Falls mal jemand eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat ist er von einer Marke weg, heißt aber nicht das er nicht mehr bei den anderen Marke der Firma einkauft.

Verschiedene Preise im Laden A steht Y für 140€ im anderen Laden B steht Y für 160€ dafür aber Produkt Z 90€ statt wie bei A für 110€.  Sorgt dafür das die Läden bei verschiedenen Produkten oben stehn. Wenn jemand dann mehrere Sachen bestellt ist es unwahrscheinlich das er nur die günstigsten Sachen bestellt. So gleichen sich die günstigen Preise die man bei Preisvergleichen einsetzt um weiter oben zu stehen wieder etwas aus. 

Im Onlinegeschäft herrscht ein Preiskrieg vorallem wenn man keine kleine Nische bedient. Da muss man sich halt einwenig tricksen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Mai 2015)

A3me schrieb:


> Gründe
> Übernahme der Geschäfte und um den Kundenstamm zu behalten erhält man die Marke..



Das wäre ja meine Befürchtung. Man stiehlt sich heimlich aus Firma A heraus, lässt diese pleite gehen und komnzentriert sich auf Firma B. Die großen Energieversorger wollen das machen, um sich der Kosten des Kernkraftwerkrückbaues zu entledigen. Bei Onlinehändler könnten es Reklamationskosten sein, auf denen Käufer sitzen bleiben.



A3me schrieb:


> Unterschiedliche Layouts sprechen unterschiedliche Kunden an..


Sicher, VW macht das, Audi als Premium, VW als Qualität, Seat für sportliches und Skoda günstig. Im Prinzip vieles gleich und doch auch vieles anders. Das sehe ich bei drei oder vier gleichen Händlern aber nicht, die excakt dasselbe Warenangebot haben und immer einen Cent aiuseinander liegen.



A3me schrieb:


> Falls mal jemand eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat ist er von einer Marke weg, heißt aber nicht das er nicht mehr bei den anderen Marke der Firma einkauft.


Und genau das wäre böse, wenn es ein und derselbe Laden wäre. Damit untergräbt man Internetbewertungen. Ob die überhaupt sinnvoll sind, ist eine andere Frage. Manche Kunden regen sich wegen Kleinigkeiten auf und spielen großer Max....



A3me schrieb:


> Verschiedene Preise im Laden A steht Y für 140€ im anderen Laden B steht Y für 160€ dafür aber Produkt Z 90€ statt wie bei A für 110€.  Sorgt dafür das die Läden bei verschiedenen Produkten oben stehn. Wenn jemand dann mehrere Sachen bestellt ist es unwahrscheinlich das er nur die günstigsten Sachen bestellt. So gleichen sich die günstigen Preise die man bei Preisvergleichen einsetzt um weiter oben zu stehen wieder etwas aus.


Das wäre eine Idee, aber wenn ich online kaufe, was selten passiert, vergleiche ich natürlich jeden Preis und bei großen Differenzen lacht man und nimmt es nicht. Das ist Supermarkt Strategie, mit Werbeblatt und ansonstem teuren Kram. Das geht online schwer.



A3me schrieb:


> Im Onlinegeschäft herrscht ein Preiskrieg vorallem wenn man keine kleine Nische bedient. Da muss man sich halt einwenig tricksen.


Nennen wir es ungesunden  Preiskrieg, der reduzierte Mitarbeitergehältern und vereinzelt schlechten Service herbeiführt. Gäbe man den Händlern wenige Prozent mehr, wäre alles entspannter. Ic schaue nie nach dem billisten, sondern bei vertraut bewähgrten, ob sie nicht mehr als 5% Abweichen.

Der einzige positive Grund, der mir einfälllt und hier auch schon weiter oben stand, ist das Belegen von Geizhals mit vielen Firmen. Das wäre für uns Kunden immerhin noch neutral. Ich kann mir aber viel mehr Gründe kondtruieren, warum ich diese Art von Geschäftsgebaeden ablehne. Aber es gibt ja Alternativen.


----------



## blautemple (19. Mai 2015)

Sag mal, worauf willst du eig hinaus?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Mai 2015)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sag mal, worauf willst du eig hinaus?


Worauf ich hinaus will? Auf eine offene Diskussion und auf mehr Verständnis für Vorgänge im Onlinehandel. Ich persönlich stehe dem Ganze sehr kritisch gegenüber. Der Laden um die Ecke, anfassen und betrachten der Ware vor dem Kauf, einfache Reklamation etc. liebe ich. In der Grossstadt habe ich aber auch unzählige gute Läden in Fahrraddistanz. Dieser ganze Onlinehandel mit ausgebeuteten Paketfahrern und einzelnen schwarzen Schafen ist mir weiterhin ein Gräuel, auch wenn ich selber bisher mit den wenig Onlinehändlern gute Erfahrungen machte. Aber man liest auch viel anderes. 

Wenn ich z.B. sehe, dass wir nur noch eine handvoll große Medienhäuser haben und keine unabhängigen städtischen Zeitungen, ist das ein Drama, weil Konkurrenz den Wettbewerb belebt. So aber lesen wir überall das Gleiche. Wenn ich an Elektronikgeschäfte denke, sind mit die ganzen Geiz-geil-Deppen Läden ebenso ein Gräuel, da hilft der Onlinehandel, den ich bisher als vielfältig sah, zum Durchbrechen der Marktmacht. Wenn aber heraus käme, dass auch die ganzen großen Onlinehändler mehr oder weniger zusammen gehören, fände ich das schon interessant. Was ich am Beispiel Mindfactory erkannte, könnte sich ebenso durch die ganze Branche ziehen. 

Darum wollte ich ein wenig plaudern, es geht nicht gegen eine Firma, sondern mehr um dieFrage, wohin wird sich der Handel entwickeln und welche Konsequenzen hat das für Verbraucher.


----------



## Kusanar (20. Mai 2015)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> ...



Hey! Du Profilbild-Klauer !!!!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. Mai 2015)

Bei Sonnenbrillen ist das auch ganz schlimm, da gehört einfach alles einer Firma. Die ganzen Hersteller gehören der Firma, aber auch die Läden wo sie verkauft werden, gehören einer Firma.


----------



## marvinj (28. Mai 2015)

Uff,
hatte mich damit nie beschäftigt, aufgefallen ist es mir aber schon.
Naja jetzt macht alles einen Sinn xD


----------



## denzi24 (3. Juni 2015)

Fragt man sich aber schon ob das jetzt so sinnvoll ist um anderes Publikum anzusprechen. Mindfactory ist einfach am bekanntesten.


----------

